# vore roleplay"please dm me"



## vorefan (Aug 4, 2022)

i am a vore roleplayer,i love vore,farts,scat,belches,weigt gain etc,my only limits are sex stuff,please dm me for details


----------



## Crimcyan (Aug 5, 2022)

@Smityyyy you interested?


----------



## vorefan (Aug 5, 2022)

huh?


----------



## JozeffTech (Aug 7, 2022)

What species do you have?


----------



## vorefan (Aug 7, 2022)

i can be pretty much whatever


JozeffTech said:


> What species do you have?


----------



## JozeffTech (Aug 7, 2022)

OK. Are you predator?


----------



## vorefan (Aug 7, 2022)

i can be either


----------



## vorefan (Aug 18, 2022)

bump


----------



## Julesfuller (Aug 18, 2022)

What is your favorite kind of vore


----------



## vorefan (Aug 18, 2022)

oral,fatal


----------



## Julesfuller (Aug 18, 2022)

vorefan said:


> oral,fatal


Are there any other kinds that you like


----------



## vorefan (Aug 18, 2022)

kinks?


----------



## Julesfuller (Aug 18, 2022)

Kinds of vore as well as Kinks


----------



## vorefan (Aug 18, 2022)

i like anal vore,soul vore,belches,farts,weight gain,disposal


----------



## Julesfuller (Aug 18, 2022)

Do you prefer to be predator or prey


----------



## vorefan (Aug 18, 2022)

either


----------



## Julesfuller (Aug 18, 2022)

Willing or unwilling pray


----------



## vorefan (Aug 18, 2022)

willing


----------



## Julesfuller (Aug 18, 2022)

Do you like it when the praise bigger smaller or the same size as yourself


----------



## vorefan (Aug 18, 2022)

bigger but alll are fine


----------



## vorefan (Aug 25, 2022)

bump


----------



## vorefan (Aug 30, 2022)

bump


----------

